# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Headsets >  VC-NX01, NX3, smart AI headphones, Onkyo Corporation, Osaka, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Onkyo Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Onkyo NX3 smart AI headphones

Published on Jan 14, 2018

"Pioneer & Onkyo Europe GmbH makes its MWC 2018 debut, exhibits innovative AI-based products"

February 28, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Onkyo VC-NX01 is a smart assistant that lives around your neck"
MWC 2018: Meet the wearable that could have serious cycling appeal

by Michael Sawh
March 2, 2018

----------

